# Reggio/Delacroix LA Update



## Outkast1255 (Apr 30, 2014)

I fish there also !! as long as they do not open Canarvon it should clear up fast !! I have not been there in a couple of weeks But this time of year I run out to Lake robin and fish there, If you are looking for reds head towards Hopedale!!!


----------

